# Hacker drangen in Systeme der US-Flugkontrolle ein



## Newsfeed (8 Mai 2009)

Laut einem FAA-Bericht hätten die Einbrecher die Stromversorgung der Server abschalten können. Schuld soll der Umstieg auf IP-basierte Netze und der Einsatz kommerzieller Software sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

